# Denver Nuggets vs L.A. Lakers NBA BASKETBALL



## Foxtrot (Jan 1, 2012)

Denver Nuggets vs L.A. Lakers NBA BASKETBALL 12--BET 1/2/12 9AM GMT +8


The Denver Nuggets and Los Angeles Lakers collide for the second time in as many days from the Mile High City.In his season debut, Andrew Bynum had 29 points and 13 rebounds to power the Los Angeles Lakers past the Denver Nuggets 92-89 on Saturday afternoon. The 7-foot center was suspended without pay for the first four games of the season because of a flagrant foul in Game 4 of the Western Conference semifinals, however he was the difference in a back and forth battle with Denver, hitting 13-18 shots in 32 minutes of action. Kobe Byant and Pau Gasol also chipped in with 17 point apiece, while Al Harrington led Denver with 21 points off the bench.


----------

